# Scheda audio Intel8x0 & ALSA [Risolto]

## Bionicle

Ciao a tutti,

ho letto quasi tutti i post riguardanti questo tema, ma anche sequendo passo passo le istruzioni riportate non sono riuscito a farla funzionare.

Come prima cosa ho seguito al guida ALSA di gentoo (http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/alsa-guide.xml) e poi anche la guida relativa alla mia scheda in gentoo wiki (http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ALSA_sound_mixer_aka_dmix).

Ecco quello che ho fatto in breve:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> <*> Sound card support                                 
> 
>    Advanced Linux Sound Architecture
> ...

 

A questo punto l'audio non funziona ancora!!

Vi posto in po' di messaggi che saranno sicurmante utili:

lsmod :

 *Quote:*   

> lsmod
> 
> Module                  Size  Used by
> 
> sd_mod                 16592  0
> ...

 

emerge info

 *Quote:*   

> emerge info
> 
> Portage 2.0.51.22-r2 (default-linux/x86/2005.1, gcc-3.3.5-20050130, glibc-2.3.5-r1, 2.6.12-gentoo-r9 i686)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 

dmesg:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> cm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_build_linear_format
> 
> snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_param_mask
> ...

 

file alsa sotto /etc/modules.d/alsa:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # Alsa 0.9.X kernel modules' configuration file.
> 
> # $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/media-sound/alsa-utils/files/alsa-modules.conf-rc,v 1.4 2004/11/16 01:31:22 eradicator Exp $
> ...

 

Ecco i messaggi di errore che ritornano con alsaconf, sono gli stessi che vedo al boot.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Running modules-update...
> 
> Loading driver...
> ...

 

Spero che ho postato tutto il neccessario per risolvere il problema.

un'altra domanda devo fare qualche cosa se uso udev?

grazie in anticipoLast edited by Bionicle on Tue Sep 20, 2005 3:42 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gutter

Ma perchè non usi i driver alsa presenti nel kernel?

Comunque creco che manchi il modulo snd-pcm e snd-pcm-oss (se vuoi l'emulazione oss).

----------

## Bionicle

Ho provato ad usare quelli prosenti nel kernel ma non funzionavano.

cmq. cosa é l'emulazione oss?

e come devo fare ad aggiungere i moduli, devo inserirli nel kernel?

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *Bionicle wrote:*   

> ho modificato anche questo file /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 e ho aggiunto #audio intel
> 
> snd-intel8x0

  ??? io mica l'ho mai toccato quel file... al termine dell'emerge utilizzi alsaconf per impostare i moduli e basta.

una domanda: quando hai ricompilato il kernel eliminando il supporto built-in hai ripulito tutti i moduli? potrebbero fare casini...

@gutter:solitamente i driver in portage sono più aggiornati di quelli inseriti nel kernel. per esempio sul mio portatile e sul fisso di un mio amico l'unico modo per avere l'audio è utilizzare quelli esterni -> >1.0.9, quelli all'interno del kernel, almeno fino al 2.6.11 non andavano bene. solitamente quindi consiglio sempre di provare prima quelli nel kernel e nel caso di problemi passare a quelli esterni.

----------

## gutter

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @gutter:solitamente i driver in portage sono più aggiornati di quelli inseriti nel kernel. per esempio sul mio portatile e sul fisso di un mio amico l'unico modo per avere l'audio è utilizzare quelli esterni -> >1.0.9, quelli all'interno del kernel, almeno fino al 2.6.11 non andavano bene. solitamente quindi consiglio sempre di provare prima quelli nel kernel e nel caso di problemi passare a quelli esterni.

 

Si, sono perfettamente consapevole che i driver esterni sono più aggiornati  :Wink: 

La mia domanda era: c'è qualche particolare motivo nell'installare i driver esterni piuttosto che quelli presenti nel kernel?

Ovviamente poi ognuno è libero di installare quello che vuole  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Bionicle

Ho modificato questo file  /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 perché l'ho letto su un forum e dicevano che bisognava inserire una riga per caricare la scheda audio. Cmq. mi sa che la tolgo.

Si ho ricompilato tutto il kernel togliendo tutti i moduli e build-in e sotto sound risulta questo (tutto disattivo).

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>    <*> Sound card support                                            │ │
> 
>   │ │                        Advanced Linux Sound Architecture  --->                       │ │
> ...

 

----------

## rust5

io ho il tuo stesso chip, ho configurato bene il kernel e ho emerso

alsa-utils, alsa-headers, alsa-oss e alsa-lib

tutto funziona

----------

## Bionicle

ok provo subito anche ad emergere  alsa-headers, alsa-oss poi faccio sapere

----------

## Bionicle

mi da ancora gli stessi errori di prima quando faccio partire alsaconf.

@rust5

mi posteresti la tua configurazione del kernel P.F.?

----------

## Bionicle

controllando il kernel e seguendo questa guida http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/alsa-guide.xml#doc_chap2_sect1 ho scoperto che anche se avevo disabilitato il supporto alsa da kernel erano rimasti abilitate alcune funzioni al suo interno. Le ho disabilitate a mano, ricompilato ancora tutto poi emerge alsa-driver.

ma quando faccio alsa config mi escono ancora gli stessi errori:

 *Quote:*   

> Running modules-update...
> 
> Loading driver...
> 
>  * Loading ALSA modules ...
> ...

 

e se faccio dmesg ottengo questo:

 *Quote:*   

> snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk
> 
> snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_notify
> 
> snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_interrupt
> ...

 

cosa vuol dire questo? 

qualcuno mi sa aiutare?

----------

## randomaze

 *Bionicle wrote:*   

> controllando il kernel e seguendo questa guida http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/alsa-guide.xml#doc_chap2_sect1 ho scoperto che anche se avevo disabilitato il supporto alsa da kernel erano rimasti abilitate alcune funzioni al suo interno. Le ho disabilitate a mano, ricompilato ancora tutto poi emerge alsa-driver.

 

Prova a ricontrollare di aver lasciato solo l'indispensabile.

E dopo, prima di ricompilare il kernel, dai anche un "make clean" per fare un poco di pulizia.

----------

## Bionicle

ho ricontrollato il kernel e con make clean l'ho ripulito per bene.

se controllo il file .config con

tutto é uguale come quello sulla guida.

 *Quote:*   

> (Assuming the linux symlink points to the correct kernel)
> 
> # cd /usr/src/linux
> 
> # grep SOUND .config
> ...

 

poi emergo alsa-driver e dopo faccio alsaconf ma alla fine della configurazione mi ritorna ancora degli errori.

 *Quote:*   

> (Assuming the linux symlink points to the correct kernel)
> 
> # cd /usr/src/linux
> 
> # grep SOUND .config
> ...

 

e poi se provo a far ripartire alsasound mi ritorna

 *Quote:*   

> /etc/init.d/alsasound restart
> 
>  * WARNING:  you are stopping a boot service.
> 
>  * Storing ALSA Mixer Levels ...
> ...

 

Perché cerca di inserire i  snd_seq_device, snd_timer, ecc che non ho selezionato nel kernel?

Quando dice  *Quote:*   

> /usr/sbin/alsactl: save_state:1163: No soundcards found...                [ !! ]
> 
> 

  cosa intende?

----------

## rust5

 *Bionicle wrote:*   

> mi posteresti la tua configurazione del kernel P.F.?

 

kernel 2.6.13:

```

Device Drivers  ---> 

    <*> Sound card support  

    Sound --->

        Advanced Linux Sound Architecture  --->

            <*> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

            <*>   Sequencer support

            < >     Sequencer dummy client

            <*>   OSS Mixer API

            <*>   OSS PCM (digital audio) API

            [*]   OSS Sequencer API

            PCI devices  ---> 

                <*> Intel/SiS/nVidia/AMD/ALi AC97 Controller 

```

----------

## Bionicle

ho provato con la tua configurazione, ho tolto alsasound al boot e adesso non da più errori però l'audio non va ancora.

Devo fare qualche cosa di speciale per farlo funzionare?

@rust5

domanda: ma come fai ad abilitare alsa nel kernel e poi fare un emerge alsa-driver?? in teoria non poi abilitarli tutte e due devi usare quello nel kernel o quello esterno

----------

## rust5

 *rust5 wrote:*   

> io ho il tuo stesso chip, ho configurato bene il kernel e ho emerso
> 
> alsa-utils, alsa-headers, alsa-oss e alsa-lib
> 
> tutto funziona

 

io non ho mai detto di aver fatto un "emerge alsa-drivers" !!!

prova ad aumentare il volume, inizialmente il device è muto

----------

## Lucacri

Ciao, ho risolto proprio due ore fa anche io il tuo stesso problema! 

Io son passato da un kernel 2.6.11 a un .13 e non mi funzionava l'audio, dandomi i tuoi stessi errori!

Ho risolto compilando i driver interni del kernel (che normalmente sono piu stabili ma leggermenti piu vecchi) e nonostante tutto non andava!

Documentandomi su questo forum ho scoperto che il modo per risolverlo è cancellare il file /etc/modules.d/alsa

```
rm /etc/modules.d/alsa
```

Cosi facendo, riazzeri tutte le impostazioni che udev / devfs creano per l'alsa (almeno, cosi ho capito..)

Poi, dai un 

```
alsaconf
```

e riavvi.

Dovrebbe funzionare tutto  :Smile: 

----------

## Vendicatore

Se vuoi utilizzarei gli alsa drivers presenti in portage, devi disabilitare il supporto alsa nel kernel, altrimenti non funziona na ceppa   :Cool: 

----------

## Peach

scusa nn è cattiveria, ma io ho creduto per un bel po' di tempo di avere una intel i8x0 invece era una hda-intel... potresti - così, magari confermi che mi sbaglio - postare l'output di : 

```
# lspci
```

  :Smile: 

----------

## Bionicle

ecco il mio lspci

 *Quote:*   

> 0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82855PM Processor to I/O Controller (rev 21)
> 
> 0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82855PM Processor to AGP Controller (rev 21)
> 
> 0000:00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)
> ...

 

----------

## rust5

io ho

```
0000:00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801CA/CAM AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)

```

è molto simile, quindi penso che il chip sia giusto

----------

## Lucacri

Questo è il mio  :Smile: 

```
0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82855PM Processor to I/O Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82855PM Processor to AGP Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

0000:00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

0000:00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03)

0000:00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 83)

0000:00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 03)

0000:00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) IDE Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 03)

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R250 Lf [FireGL 9000] (rev 02)

0000:02:02.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401 100Base-T (rev 01)

0000:02:04.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter (rev 04)

0000:02:06.0 CardBus bridge: O2 Micro, Inc. OZ711M1/MC1 4-in-1 MemoryCardBus Controller (rev 20)

0000:02:06.1 CardBus bridge: O2 Micro, Inc. OZ711M1/MC1 4-in-1 MemoryCardBus Controller (rev 20)

0000:02:06.2 System peripheral: O2 Micro, Inc. OZ711Mx 4-in-1 MemoryCardBus Accelerator

0000:02:07.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB21 IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)
```

----------

## Bionicle

Ho provato a seguire tutto quello che mi avete detto ma ancora niente.

Se abilito alsa nel kernel, al boot non escono messaggi di errore ma appena entro in kde mi dice:

 *Quote:*   

> Sound server informational message:
> 
> Error while initializing the sound driver:
> 
> device /dev/dsp can't be opened (No such file or directory)
> ...

 

questo vuol dire che la mia scheda non é ancora configurata?

Potrei risolvere il problema aggiornano dil kernel?

----------

## rust5

 *Bionicle wrote:*   

> questo vuol dire che la mia scheda non é ancora configurata?
> 
> Potrei risolvere il problema aggiornano dil kernel?

 

penso proprio di si, la scheda non pare configurata. secondo me aggiornando il kernel non cambia niente, hai comunque una versione molto recente.

quando abiliti le giuste opzioni nel kernel, poi senza entrare in X ti parte alsamixer? ti dà errori particolari?

----------

## albazeus

Ciao,

ho una scheda audio simile:

```
 # lspci |grep audio

0000:00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)

```

e ti assicuro che non ci vuole niente a configurarla. 

Assicurati di avere in Device Drivers  --->  Sound  --->     Advanced Linux Sound Architecture  --->

```
 <M> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

            <M>   Sequencer support

            <M>     Sequencer dummy client

            <M>   OSS Mixer API

            <M>   OSS PCM (digital audio) API

            [*]   OSS Sequencer API

            <M>   RTC Timer support

            [ ]   Verbose printk

            [ ]   Debug

            Generic devices  --->

            ISA devices  --->

            PCI devices  --->

            USB devices  --->

           PCMCIA devices  --->

```

in PCI devices  ---> 

```
<M> Intel/SiS/nVidia/AMD/ALi AC97 Controller

```

e in  Generic devices  --->   

```
<M> Dummy (/dev/null) soundcard

<M> Virtual MIDI soundcard

<M> MOTU MidiTimePiece AV multiport MIDI

<M> UART16550 serial MIDI driver

<M> Generic MPU-401 UART driver

```

Questi ultimi non credo siano necessari. In OSS ( Open Sound System  --->   ) non ho niente di abilitato.

Installi il kernel, riavvi e lanci alsaconf che trovi in media-sound/alsa-utils. Scegli Intel qualcosa e poi sei a posto.

Saluti.

----------

## CLod

ho anche io la scheda intel8x0 e con i moduli del kernel funziona benissimo senza problemi

----------

## Bionicle

Grazie albazeus funziona tutto l'audio.

 :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   evviva 

grazie ancora a tutti!

----------

